
What a lack of net neutrality looks like – in Mexico, today - WalterSear
https://imgur.com/yYobj7x
======
WalterSear
Discussion on reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/6x6izw/guys_m%C...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/6x6izw/guys_m%C3%A9xico_has_no_net_neutrality_laws_this_is)

